# Correct ANZSCO Code (261111 ICT Business Analyst OR 261112 Systems Analyst)



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

I have a query on finding out correct ANZSCO code. Which code would be appropriate for an ERP Finance Functional Consultant:

261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst

Has anyone with a similar skill set as mine applied for skill assessment under one of these codes, which got duly approved?

Thank you.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

IMHO, it goes more into ICT Business Analyst. I applied for System Analyst, since I'm in the Data Warehouse field.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on finding out correct ANZSCO code. Which code would be appropriate for an ERP Finance Functional Consultant:
> 
> ...


I am a Hyperion (Business Intelligence) Techno Functional Consultant and I applied for System Analyst.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on finding out correct ANZSCO code. Which code would be appropriate for an ERP Finance Functional Consultant:
> 
> ...


Hi Karan
I am a ERP HCM HRIS Analyst and my details are in my signature

ANZSCO : 261111 | ACS applied : 23 Apr 2012 | ACS Positive: 25 May 2012 | IELTS : 31 Mar 2012, L:6 R:6.5:W:6 S:7


----------



## andredantas_s (May 14, 2012)

I am also an ERP (Oracle) Finance Functional Consultant and I applyed and got under System Analys code!


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I am an ERP Finance Consultant - Systems analyst is the one you want!


----------



## Yeap T S (Jun 15, 2012)

What is the issue with which category, since ACS will assess and change it to appropriate job either from SA to BA ,or BA to SA.


----------



## Amar1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

My friend is Oracle Apps Functional Consultant with 8 yrs exp. He applied under ICT Business Analyst and got ACS Positive assessement. 

You better apply for ICT Business Analyst.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Rajveer (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi I am also ERP FICO I applied under 261111. What is your status now?

Did you do your EOI?



karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on finding out correct ANZSCO code. Which code would be appropriate for an ERP Finance Functional Consultant:
> 
> ...


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am a SAP Basis Admin and i applied under 261112 Systems Analyst. As per you job function, I would say 261111 Business Analyst fits better. Just my 2 cents...

Since most people here are from the ERP world, i wanted to ask about the job market, especially SAP. Any ideas? I have been checking Seek but barely see any SAP Basis jobs. In a mess as to what to do..

Miks


----------



## bovdurenko (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and i really-really need your help. 
Can you send to me a sample referrence letter for business analyst (for ACS assessment).


----------



## bovdurenko (Oct 11, 2012)

bovdurenko said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and i really-really need your help.
> Can you send to me a sample referrence letter for business analyst (for ACS assessment).


A damn forum limitations. I can recieve a private messages 
Please, sent it to my email: bovdurenko at gmail dot com


----------



## ramin11 (Oct 12, 2012)

i am a system analyst and i applied for system analyst. ACS assessment was positive. i hink you should know the differences between ICT business analyst and system analyst. one of the is a system analyst should fully aware of programming languages. only one of of knowledge he has to have!


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

mikstylo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a SAP Basis Admin and i applied under 261112 Systems Analyst. As per you job function, I would say 261111 Business Analyst fits better. Just my 2 cents...
> 
> ...


Hi Miks,

This is Harsh and I am from Mumbai, India as well and a SAP Basis consultant from the past 3 years working in Accenture.

I will be starting my process for skills assessment ina month or two but I am confused whether to select System analyst (SOL) or System Admin (CSOL).
Can you please let me know how was your skills assessment and the roles and responsibilities that you perform so that I can compare them with mine.

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

mikstylo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a SAP Basis Admin and i applied under 261112 Systems Analyst. As per you job function, I would say 261111 Business Analyst fits better. Just my 2 cents...
> 
> ...


Hi Miks,

Could you please tell me whether you have recieved +ve skill assessment from ACS Under 261112 - systems analyst for SAP BASIS.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

alahari20 said:


> Hi Miks,
> 
> Could you please tell me whether you have recieved +ve skill assessment from ACS Under 261112 - systems analyst for SAP BASIS.
> 
> ...


Hi Sri,

How many years of SAP Basis experience do you have? Do you know of anyone else with SAP Basis experience and having a +ve skills assessment?

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

hthoria said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> How many years of SAP Basis experience do you have? Do you know of anyone else with SAP Basis experience and having a +ve skills assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi Harsh, 

I was with accenture until last week. I have 8+ yrs of experience in SAP Basis. I have positive ACS assessment for 262113.


Regards,
Kasi Gupta


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear Young Men,

I would like to know how to fill the form 80.
Yes we can insert information to that PDF but unbale to save as it is a protected document.

Please tell me how we can insert data to all those 18 pages and submit to the site.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## thinksense (Feb 6, 2013)

*Request to provide me your PASA 2.0 filled form*



bovdurenko said:


> A damn forum limitations. I can receive a private messages
> Please, sent it to my email: bovdurenko at gmail dot com


Hello Bovdurenko,

I Sandeep and m new to Expat and I m looking forward to apply for Australia Immigration under ACS RPL - ICT Business Analyst.

I see you are also applying under the same category.

I request you to send me your RPL Form PASA 2.0 so that I can fill up my form by understanding the details filled up by you.

I hope you will help me out in this matter.

You can email me at panchalsandeep at techie dot com

Thanks
Sandeep


----------



## sarvesh87 (May 29, 2013)

*Sap basis*

even i am planning for applying for Australia PR. I have 2 years of SAP BASIS experiance. which is the good consultancy to apply visa for?.

how is the scope for SAP BASIS in Aus.

Thanks
Sarvesh


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

sarvesh87 said:


> even i am planning for applying for Australia PR. I have 2 years of SAP BASIS experiance. which is the good consultancy to apply visa for?.
> 
> how is the scope for SAP BASIS in Aus.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarvesh,

If your total work experience is 2 years then you may want to revisit the ACS website and check their new eligibility requirements.


----------



## regina056 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Sol code*

Hi All,

Can anyone who has a successul process for ERP(SAP) Financial consultant please advise whether we need to apply under ICT Business Analyst or systems analyst.


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

regina056 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone who has a successul process for ERP(SAP) Financial consultant please advise whether we need to apply under ICT Business Analyst or systems analyst.


I got a positive assessment in ICT Business Analyst category. All I had to was to go through the job descriptions given for 261111 on DIAC website and get my experience letters in accordance with those, though my first employer refused to give me a new experience letter and I used the same old one.

You need to show your Functional Side strength (work during business blueprint and requirements gathering) more then the Technical side for ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## sbarnwal (Feb 25, 2014)

*CA as SAP Finance Analyst*

Hi,
I am also planning to apply for PR under ICT Business Analyst. I have finished Chartered Accountancy (CA) in 1998 from India and worked as Auditor and in Finance department until mid of 2003. Since 2003, I am working in SAP Finance as SAP Finance Analyst. 
My query is-
Does ACS consider CA as a major equivalent qualification for this position or they deduct some experience? 
I enquired with WWICS and they told me that they deduct 4 years of my SAP experience. Is it true?

Thanks for your guidance.

Regards,
Sanjay 



karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on finding out correct ANZSCO code. Which code would be appropriate for an ERP Finance Functional Consultant:
> 
> ...


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

HI , 

I'm working towards getting my documents in place for ACS . I'm bit confused as to which ANZSCO will be applicable for me. 

Although I have referenced the link:-
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...scriptions.pdf

I have few questions:- 

1. I feel I'm suitable for Analyst Programmer , ICT Business Analyst or System Analyst.Can anyone help me find out which is best fit for me?

2. Will my designation be assessed in accordance to code OR will my roles and responsibilities be assessed w.r.t. ANZSCO code? On what criteria do the asessors assess your code ?

Qualifications : B.Tech in Information Technology.

My designation in previous companies has been Systems Engineer with experience 4 years 
Roles and Responsibilities mentioned as :- 


* Involved in client interaction and the analysis of their requirements during SRS (requirement Specification) phase and documented the same as High Level Design and low level design specification documents. She worked as Techno-Functional Analyst for a Telecom Project.
* Analyzed the solution for the module and wrote Program code (in Database programming language- Oracle PL/SQL) to implement the solution.
* Documented technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
* Involved in testing, debugging the program code and followed guidelines and quality standards. 
*Handled client interaction during Validation / User Acceptance Testing (UAT) phase.


Another company i have worked as Lead Business Analyst with designation in company as Software Analyst- for 2 years and Project Lead - since 1 year(was promoted)
Roles and responsibilties as:-
-	Primarily responsible for doing the Gap Analysis and Requirements elaboration for a Global application.
-	Liaison with Business stakeholders, Domain and Market experts to identify requirements and determine the impacts to the various business areas and formulate strategies.
-	Estimate the requirements and prioritize them.
-	Document technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards.
-	Identify risks, track and strategize to mitigate the risks. 
-	Guide the development and Integration with other systems using Database programming language.
-	Assist QC team with respect to Application knowledge and in testing/implementation of production fixes.
-	Facilitate Demos and Participate in UAT with stakeholders.

Can anyone please help me? Thanks in advance.

Regards, 
Dee


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi

can anyone share roles and responsibilties as business analyst with +ve acs pls


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

dee9999 said:


> HI ,
> 
> I'm working towards getting my documents in place for ACS . I'm bit confused as to which ANZSCO will be applicable for me.
> 
> ...


Hi DEE,

Any updates on this ? How many points you got for your work experience ?


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

chamak said:


> IMHO, it goes more into ICT Business Analyst. I applied for System Analyst, since I'm in the Data Warehouse field.


Hi Chamak,

I have a experience in BI tools with most in SAP Business Objects (7 yes) and ETL tools. What job code should I go for


----------

